# Do you think I should do more about this ?



## STEPHANIE11 (Aug 29, 2006)

I was at a petstore near my house a couple ofweeks ago and I was looking at thier small animals and the rabbits hadflies in thier cages and the bedding was cedar. I told the managerabout fly strike and how cedar is bad for most animals and he said okthanks I will take that into consideration.I was there this morning tosee if anything had changed and everything is the same andthe rabbits have water bowls that are all soiled :X I reminded themanager again and all he said is thier going to be given to a humanesociety since no one wants them anyways:X Do you think Ishould get the SPCA involved ? I would take those bunnies in a flashbut I dont have the finances and room in my house for anymore pets.


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

Stephanie:

Thanks for caring so much about these rabbits and taking the time to check up on them. Where are you located?

Im going to check the ASPCA website, but I think the procedure depends on where you live. 

If there's flies in there those buns are in definite danger of flystrike. Also, soiled water is no good. If this guy sounds like he isunwilling to do anything to improve the conditions, I think it would bebest to report him. Let me get some info and I'll pm you...just let meknow where you are.

Im also going to move this to the Rescue section 

-Haley


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok well I called the local SPCA and told themabout it and they asked for the pet stores address and they are goingto check it out and get back to me about what they are going to doabout it


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

great!

another idea is to contact PETA. I think you can do it anonymously. I know they investigate this sort of thing as well.


----------



## gentle giants (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh, man, don't bring in PETA! The ASPCA, yes, goahead, but PETA is nuts! They are the ones who "save" lab rabbits andturn them loose to "be wild and free". Can you imagine turning a whiterabbit loose in the wild? DUH!


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

they dont really do that, do they??

I have a friend who lives in NY and she came across a pet shop that hadhorrible conditions. She was able to contact PETA and they just calledand put some pressure on the store. From what I hear, the results wereamazing. Maybe the shop owner was scared ofwhat kind ofaction they might take

Anyway, just a thought


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> Can you imagine turning a white rabbit loose in the wild? DUH!


And yes, I can  Thats how I found Mr. Tumnus. People are idiots. grr


----------



## naturestee (Aug 29, 2006)

Haley, yeah they do like to set animals "free."I've seen it happen several times at mink farms around here.Do you really think a cage-raised mink can fend for itself in thewild? Like cats, most mink need to learn how to hunt properlyeven thought they have the instinct to kill. I remember oneparticular incident where the farm was near a busy highway and a hugenumber of the released mink were accidently killed by cars.There were dead mink everywhere. One of PETA's older leaders(don't think that person's with the org anymore) advocated releasingpets into the wild.

So that's my image of PETA now. That and them harassingfarmers (and wasting policemens' time) by complaining about theconditions that farm animals are kept in when they're fine andhealthy. My hubby experienced that quite a bit.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 29, 2006)

I think their setting the mink free was more ofa show for publicity with the added mindset that the mink were going todie anyway, possibly even skinned alive (according to PETAmaterial). That's not my personal beef with PETA. 

My personal beef is that they will go into that pet store, 'rescue' therabbits, and take them to their own headquarters and euthanizethem. 

PETA's philosophy seems to be'better dead than caged.' 

Istarted actively campaigned AGAINST PETA when an elderlygentleman surrendered his much-loved bunny to them thinking he'd be ingood hands.They took the rabbit, said kind andsoothing words to the gentleman who left feeling verysad.The staff promptlytook the rabbitinto their back room facility andeuthanizedit. 

Not too long after, PETA was busted, NOT for euthanizing hundreds ofsurrendered pets (without the knowledge of the previous owners), butfor improperly disposing of their bodies, which were unceremoniouslytossed in garbage bins around the neighbourhood.

I never agreed with a lot of the PETA philosphy about not 'owning'animals and that they shouldn't be 'entertainment'. Awellcared for pet is itself 'entertained.' Humanscan be much kinder than nature, and as long as they are monitored toensure that kindness, most pets are far better off with us than withoutus. 

And PETA is scum for never making that part of their philosophy crystal clear. IMO, anyway.

sas


----------



## Haley (Aug 29, 2006)

O wow..didnt know all that! Thats verydisappointing that a group that advocates animal protection can do somuch harm themselves. Its sad, really.

Ive never agreed with all of their policies, as many are way too outthere for me, but I have heard of a lot of good that they have beenable to accomplish..but it doesnt count for much if its negated by moreharm and cruelty :-(


----------



## allison (Aug 30, 2006)

Have you ever seen the show BS with Penn andTeller? They did an episode on PETA and in Peta's records only 400 outof almost 800 pets were adopted the rest were either set free oreuthanized. They bought a giant freezer. Penn asked a guy who sellsfreezers what they could put in it and he said dead animals. And thisfreezer was giant. They cut to one of the main ladies in PETA and shewas talking about how she wanted to see all the animals run freelytogether... COME ON!!! Alion and a bunny aren't going to runnext to each other without one of them getting eaten.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 30, 2006)

Although I agree with a lot of PETA'sphilosophies, I think they are a little extreme when it comes to petanimals. They believe that all animals should be uncaged. Now, thatworks fine for dogs and cats and some other pets, but they suggest thatbirds should NEVER be caged, or even hamsters and the like. Now, canyou imagine what my house would look like if none of my pets werecaged? My birds would probably either get into something and die, oreat something poisonous, or get terrorized by my cats. My hamster,Mowgli, would probably dissapear into the depths of the house. Yes, allof my animals are allowed several hours out of the cage (even Mowgli)each day, but for safety and health reasons, the birds and my hamstermust be caged when I'm not home or not there to supervise. They seemperfectly happy, healthy, and content to me.


----------



## allison (Aug 30, 2006)

I just came across this site.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com


----------

